# Pics of my babies!



## BirdieBabe (Sep 4, 2007)

*Here is some pics of my baby Tiels. They are 4 months old!
The first one is Piper, he is a Pied.
The second one is pearl, she is a white faced Pearl.
Sorry if the pics are the wrong size. I'm just learning how to do all the resizing. *


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Your cockatiels are adorable!  The pics are a little big, but we've got an automatic resizer to catch the ones not resized, so don't worry too much about it.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Both of them are so pretty! Pearl's colouring especially, is very beautiful.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

there very cute


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww soo cute. My babies are about 2 months older.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh so lovely!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Lovely pics!


----------

